# uma pessoa folgada/ folgado



## susana_coninck

qual a melhor palavra em Ingles para uma pessoa "FOLGADA"?


----------



## Vanda

Olá Susana,

Bem-vinda aos fóruns WR!

Já vi nos sitcoms usarem "freeloader" para uma pessoa folgada no sentido de ser abusada e "roomy" para uma pessoa espaçosa. Deve haver outras expressões!


----------



## jazyk

Às vezes também se usa _too friendly _para alguém que, por exemplo, vai à sua casa e abre a geladeira e já pega coisas de comer.

Já _roomy _não creio ter ouvido nesse contexto. Tendo a associar _roomy _a algo espaço no sentido de amplo (um quarto, uma sala, uma casa, etc.).

Também existe _slob_, que é aquela pessoa completamente que deixa tudo desarrumado, meias no meio da sala, livros espalhados em cima da mesa (é o meu caso agora  ), pedaços de pizza por todos os lados. Depende muito do contexto.  Se nos fornecesse um contexto, creio que seria mais fácil ajudá-la.


----------



## susana_coninck

Jazyk espero que consiga ajuda para arrumar a bagunca! Pedacos de pizza para todos os lados? eca aqui em casa nao posso senao minha terrier vai se encarregar de "limpar"...
Bom, o "folgado" seria uma pessoa que usa seu telefone sem pedir licenca, toma seus drinks e come sua comida, nunca ajuda com nada e eh espacoso no sentido de tomar mais liberdade do que deveria.


----------



## jazyk

Considero que _too friendly_, usado ironicamente, é claro, seja adequado.  Esperemos outras idéias.


----------



## Vanda

Susan coloquei um link para a expressão. Uma das gírias é mesmo freeloader. Leia todas as definições, várias cabem direitinho no que você quer.


----------



## susana_coninck

yeah I guess freeloader is exactly the word I was looking for. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Consegui algumas traduções para freeloader no Michaelis:
penetra, (NE) emboca, furão, (S) bicão: quem come, bebe e se diverte sem pagar.
Mas, pessoalmente, acho que dizemos que uma pessoa é folgada, também e sobretudo, quando esta pessoa abusa de você assumindo uma liberdade que você não lhe concedeu e isso pode ocorrer em várias situações.


----------



## thiago_bagua

Hi all, in Brazil we also use "folgado" for someone that's cheeky or brazen, instead of the freeloader or slacker meaning of the work. 
The brazen meaning of it is used when you're describing someone that is a bit insolent and disrespectful. I believe it's used in this sense because the person in case thinks he has leeway (folga...) in treating you in a way you don't think they should.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Oi, estava querendo saber se alguém souber uma traducão para folgado em inglês norteamericano. Já procurei nos meus dicionários, mas parece que só tem a palavra "cheeky" do inglês britânico. O negócio é o seguinte: eu entendo a idéia de "folgado" e entendo que quer dizer "cheeky". O meu problema é que não estou lembrando de uma palavra igual no inglês dos Estados Unidos - sendo que é difícil ouvir a palavra "cheeky" em conversacão  nos EU, além de fazer uma piada sobre a cultura britânica.


----------



## Denis555

De acordo com o *Thesaurus Synonyms and Word Suggestions *do site do *Yahoo! Education*, aí vão umas possibilidades:

*cheeky* 

_adjective_ Rude and disrespectful: assuming, assumptive, audacious, bold, boldfaced, brash, brazen, contumelious, familiar, forward, impertinent, impudent, insolent, malapert, nervy, overconfident, pert, presuming, presumptuous, pushy, sassy, saucy, smart. _Informal: _brassy, flip, fresh, smart-alecky, snippety, snippy, uppish, uppity. _Slang: _wise 1._ See _attitude, courtesy


----------



## tom_in_bahia

É por isso que preciso um bom dicionário de sinónimos da língua inglesa...brazen e brash parecem ser mais certas neste caso. No instante, eu pensei em audacious, mas o uso não é tanto coloquial quanto brazen. Muito obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Aha, o puxão de orelha, valeu!
Uma vez, tentei explicar a alguns americanos nossa concepção de "folgado", contudo a palavra que eles me deram, acho que ainda deixa a desejar para englobar o significado que damos aqui: *freeloader*.
Outros me deram as seguintes palavras (só não sei se elas correspondem ao nosso folgado, agora que você vive aqui poderá nos dizer se corresponde). 
São elas:
deadbeat, sponger, swindler, moocher, leech, scrounger.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Obrigado Vanda, Freeloader seria perfeitíssima no caso. Na aula, conversamos sobre uma situacão em que dois amigos foram pra comer num restaurante e ver um filme, e o outro não pagou ainda que estava devendo o primeiro pelas últimas vezes. Um aluno descreveu a situacão e tava querendo saber "folgado". A próxima vez que o vejo, vou contar as opcões, inclusive as gírias que já esqueci. Parece que durante a aula, eu falto a capacidade de acessar o meu vocabulário coloquial, tipo "mindblock".

Enquanto as outras palavras:

mooch(er) and leech = freeloader, só que na minha opinião, freeloader pode descrever especificamente uma pessoa que dorme  na sua casa e come a sua comida mas não percebe quando já chegou a hora de ir embora.

sponger não é uma palavra que já ouvi, porém, entendo perfeitamente o quê quer dizer: uma pessoa que suga "o dinheiro" dos outros, tipo esponja.

scrounger para mim é uma pessoa vai procurando coisas de graca (o verbo "to scrounge for" significa procurar coisas útis no lixo ou na bagunca)

swindler é mais para uma pessoa malandra que tenta enganar os outros para tirar o dinheiro deles

e deadbeat seria mais o sentido de folgado que quer dizer lazy.


----------



## Macunaíma

O problema é que *folgado* pode ser usado em um monte de situações, com ligeiras variações de sentido. Achei *freeloader *legal. Quando *folgado* é usado como substantivo, *freeloader* seria uma boa tradução na maioria das vezes. 

_Meu cunhado é um folgado !_

Acho que existe uma expressão americana que também pode ser usada onde nós diríamos folgado:

_Cara, você é folgado, hein?! ( Man, you've got some nerve! ) _

Na última frase, *folgado* é sinônimo de *cara de pau* ( o tal *cheeky *britânico ).

*Brazen* e *brash* são ótimos como adjetivos para traduzir a idéia de folgado. Eu mesmo provavelmente não teria pensado neles, mas vou guardar a sugestão.

Macunaíma


----------



## Vanda

Então, Tom, todas aquelas palavras podem significar folgado, pois como Macu disse, folgado inclui vários tipos de comportamento em diferentes situações! Estava doida para que alguém me confirmasse todas aquelas expressões!


----------



## jscomar

Qual é a melhor tradução em ingles para FOLGADO.
ex.: Esse cara é muito folgado.

thanks


----------



## Benvindo

Minha tentativa: this guy's a lazy bum [parece que é um americanismo, talvez os nativos possam confirmar.]

PS- bem-vindo ao fórum"


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao fórum, JS, 

Veja a discussão sobre o mesmo assunto nos posts acima do seu.


----------



## BENTEVI

Benvindo said:


> Minha tentativa: this guy's a lazy bum [parece que é um americanismo, talvez os nativos possam confirmar.]
> 
> PS- bem-vindo ao fórum"


 
lazy-bum works in a few "friendly" contexts. Sometimes we say to a friend: "Seu folgado!!" 
I would say "lazy bum" in that context or just "lazy". If my brother asks me to fetch him a glass of water. I might say to him: Why don't you go yourself? You lazy-bum!! 

But just be careful how and with whom you use "lazy bum".

Freeloader is more often used when referring to people who are always getting food/cigarettes etc for free instead of buying their own. To freeload is similar to "colar/serrar", I don't remember the other words in Portuguese for that. When I was a child, the verb was "filar".


----------

